# Expert 24 wont output help please



## evelhalo (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey running windows 7, 64 bit.
installed drivers, greatcut, got my licence, tested the cutter, everything seems to work, but when i tell it to output nothing happens. the only piece i think i am missing is the vlcd doesnt work!!?
when i click the drop down menu to select the port the program freezes and says "not responding". if i try to manually type the port (lpt1) and click "connect" i get an error that says device not found, but my computer has it in control panel and the plot/job manager is active, the jobs just wont plot.

does anyone have any ideas? can i get around vlcd?
thanks!!!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Are you running a 32 bit or 64 bit operating system?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

How many other printers do you have currently installed on that computer? Do you have the VCLD3 monitor?


----------



## spoolins101 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats the same thing i just went through from going to a 32bit to 64 bit computer.I called tech support and they got someone on the phone and told me how to manually set the cutter up for the 64 bit cause my cutter was on 32 bit.They also sent me the new vlcd file and the instructions on how to reset it to my email


----------



## evelhalo (Dec 31, 2011)

i am running 64 bit os, and i am not sure what the vlcd3 monitor is but the only vlcd i have is the one off the install disk out of the "accessories" file.

thanks for the comments, i think ill call tech support when theyre open unless someone knows how to config for 64 bit


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Here is the manual on how to change the USB settings.

GCC cutters are factory set for 32 bit so you will need to change it to 64 bit. GCC Mode is 32 bit and Common Mode is 64 bit.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

evelhalo said:


> i am running 64 bit os, and i am not sure what the vlcd3 monitor is but the only vlcd i have is the one off the install disk out of the "accessories" file.
> 
> thanks for the comments, i think ill call tech support when theyre open unless someone knows how to config for 64 bit


VCLD3 is the newest version, you can find it after you sign up for GCC Club. Also, you can find other downloads as well, including the 64 bit configuration. 

GCC CLUB - Laser Engraving, Cutting, Marking, Vinyl Cutter and Inkjet Printer


----------



## evelhalo (Dec 31, 2011)

thank you!!!! havent tried it but i will tomorrow morning, all stuff i had no idea about, hope it works you guys probably saved me hours with tech support!!


----------



## evelhalo (Dec 31, 2011)

i cant get tech support and havent been updated into the gcc database does anyone have vlcd3 that they could send me? thanks


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

evelhalo said:


> i cant get tech support and havent been updated into the gcc database does anyone have vlcd3 that they could send me? thanks


I will send it to you. PM me your email address.


----------



## evelhalo (Dec 31, 2011)

so thank you for all your help but it STILL WONT WORK!!!!!! i have had personal help one on one, i can't get tech support (do they still exist?)

i tried to register a screen name for gcc club but have not been activated.

anyways if anyone feels like troubleshooting i would appreciate it.

like i said before, i am running an expert 24, 64 bit windows 7. i have all the latest drivers (which installed sucessfully) and vlcd 3. i am using great cut but also have corel x5.

my cutter is installed, i think configured correctly. i connected via usb (checked those drivers too) and the computer recognizes it. it is defaulted to port lpt1 but i switched it to the usb port. 

vlcd recognizes and "connects" with the printer and i get info from the program, also if i do a "scaling test" through the vlcd, it moves the cutter.

but when i use great cut, and i output.. if i push read the numbers (for material size) go to zero, and the plot manager immediately sends it to "passive jobs"
if i avtivate the job, it will load for a few seconds but then moves back to pasive jobs nothing from the cutter...........


----------



## generalj (Dec 4, 2011)

thanks for asking this question, I have been in software hell for a week now! First it was the rhinestone software and now its my cutter. Errrr! I have been searching the forum looking for answers to some questions so I'm glad I came across this. Hopefully you can get your problem fixed asap!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I just got some new Computers as well as have a expert 24
I have windows 7 and a 64 bit

I did all the instructions that came with my Cutter.. installed great cut and the rest of the software.

And I also had nothing, 

It seemed my missing link was the 64 bit does not set up the printer in your print folder like it needs to,

so for the heck of it, i went back in and installed the 32 bit driver.
went back to my printer folder and there was a expert printer ,,, 

Went to my Vlcd and there was the expert printer showing up , clicked it, and set my pressure and speed, and It worked, like a charm

I would do this and then like carla said install the VLCD3.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If you are running a 64 bit computer with Win 7.0, try turning off any other printers that are installed.....In Win 7.0 they have something called USB Printer Support that seems to not work well with GCC cutters....Also make sure that the cutter is set for 64 bit.....


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Does anyone have a link they can provide for the new vlcd for the expert 24? I am going throught the same issue. Can't even find the usb printer support on my device manager


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

ambitious said:


> Does anyone have a link they can provide for the new vlcd for the expert 24? I am going throught the same issue. Can't even find the usb printer support on my device manager


Are you registered on GCC Club? You will find the download in there 
GCC Club

But, it's not going to help the "output" in fact it will just confirm that you don't have the USB setup correctly. When you unplug the USB and plug it back in does your computer does your computer recognize new software??


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

dazzabling said:


> Are you registered on GCC Club? You will find the download in there
> GCC Club
> 
> But, it's not going to help the "output" in fact it will just confirm that you don't have the USB setup correctly. When you unplug the USB and plug it back in does your computer does your computer recognize new software??


Hey there,

It recognizes the software now. But now I'm running USB to serial port so I uninstalled the 64 bit USB drivers and installed the 64 bit LPT ones. Everything in the device manager points to com 3. So I have everything working there. Starting to slowly give up.. Can't get tech support because I'm outta warranty and there hourly fee is pretty heavy. I guess I have to keep playing with it until it drives me more nuts lol.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

One more question.. I bought a USB to serial port cable. Do I still run it through 64 bit USB drivers? Or keep it the way I have it now with the LPT 64 bit drivers? Thanks really appreciate it


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

ambitious said:


> One more question.. I bought a USB to serial port cable. Do I still run it through 64 bit USB drivers? Or keep it the way I have it now with the LPT 64 bit drivers? Thanks really appreciate it


Is it working with either driver?


----------



## patseguin (Jun 6, 2014)

Can I bump this thread for an update?

I have an Expert 24 and my CD-ROM came unreadable. They emailed me the files but the cutter isn't working correctly. No matter what values I put in the output window, the pressure and speed don't change. I am left adjusting the blade by hand and wasting tons of vinyl getting it to cut correctly. It was initially not cutting deep enough so I tried different values all the way up to the max and nothing made it cut deeper and the speed had no effect either. When I run VLCD, it just freezes and I have to force it closed. I am running 64-bit Windows 8.1 and have the latest 32/64 driver installed. I saw the directions for "putting the plotter in 64-bit mode" but after I press pause and origin/set neither data clear nor cut test do anything. the first 2 led's are lit and cut test is blinking. If I press data clear, nothing happens. If I press cut test nothing happens. I tried pressing cut test anyways and then saved. I opened VLCD3 again and it just freezes.


----------

